# Different color in face and neck



## noahlowryfan (Sep 30, 2006)

My face is more of an olive tone while my neck is more of a yellow tone. Should I look for a foundation shade that matches my face? If I do that, it would just look like I am wearing a mask. I actually want a shade that will lighten my face color up so that it would look proportion to my neck.


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 30, 2006)

Hmm, its always hard to choose. I personally like to make sure that my foundation matches the darker parts of my face since I have some hyperpigmentation.
there is still a difference in my face and neck but its not that apparent. I would say maybe go somewhere in between if at all possible or do the olive foundation around the outer sides of the face and the lighter color on the cheeks nose, chin and make sure its blended really well.

MAC is great about giving out samples so maybe try two or three samples and play around and see what works. Good Luck!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree about a balance in the shade or using two different shades of foundation for the different parts of your face, as long as you blend very well.

I would ask a makeup artist at any counter, just because the difference may not be as bad as you think.


----------



## calbear (Oct 1, 2006)

Ohhhhh this is a really hard question to give a blanket answer to because each person has their own feelings about the situation.  I am one of those people whose neck is a seriously different color than my face.  I choose to match my foundation to my face and blend down slightly into the neck area to blend the colors.  I love my NC50 extra carmally skin tone (cheesing real big ;-), plus my hair is usually down so my neck isn't the first or second thing you see.

Now if your face is more than one color - then I definitley advocate using two different foundation colors get a realistic look.  It is quite common to see a woman of color have  a lighter skintone in the middle portion of their face and be a bit darker along the outer edges.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 5, 2007)

thats how my skin is - lighter in the middle, dark around the edges [but not too apparent, luckily], and my neck, even lighter. my trick is to use foundation that matches my face, and then take a sponge, and dab a little on my neck - it helps me look evened out!


----------

